# limewire derniere version lent



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Bonsoir, 
avant j'avais G3 OSX 10.2.9 apres un remplacement de disque dur mon mac est revenu avec mac os 10.3.9 (jusque la tous bonus pour moi)toutes les applications fonctionnent correctement mais j'ai telechargé limewire 4.10.5 et il est plus lent au niveau de l'interface que l'ancienne version que j'avais installé sous X 10.2.8. il ralenti tous mon ordi.

Quel est le probleme?
Que dois je faire?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (2 Février 2006)

Salut!
Essaie à la place de LimeWire, FrostWire. C'est la même chose, casi la même interface graphique,... La seule différence est qu'il est totalement gratuit, par rapport à LimeWire qui propose une version "pro" payante.
Aussi, la version 4.10.5 de FrostWire ne me semble pas plus lente.


----------



## Freelancer (2 Février 2006)

Ou bien Acquisition, un shareware écrit pour MacOsX, avec une interface très user-friendly.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Merci pour tes réponse, j'ai testé frostwire ça me fait la même chose qu'avec limewire des que j'ai plus de deux ou trois applications (dont limewire ou frostWire) qui tourne en meme temps mon ordi est au ralenti.

Est-ce qu mon ordi(ibook G3) n'est pas assez puissant pour gerer panther?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (4 Février 2006)

Quelle est capacité de la mémoire RAM de ton iBook G3??
128Mo ? 256 ? ...?????


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est capacité de la mémoire RAM de ton iBook G3??
> 128Mo ? 256 ? ...?????


 
256 Mo


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

J'ai essayé frostwire y plante regulierement.

Qulequ'un aurait il des solutions soit pour limewire soit pour frostwire?


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Février 2006)

owced" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				yellowced a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé frostwire y plante regulierement.
> Qulequ'un aurait il des solutions soit pour limewire soit pour frostwire?



Je te renvoie à une discussion sur le sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3644342#post3644342


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je te renvoie à une discussion sur le sujet :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3644342#post3644342


 
Merci mais j'ai la version basic de limewire


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Février 2006)

owced" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				yellowced a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais j'ai la version basic de limewire



Parce que ce réglage n'est pas possible avec la version gratuite de LimeWire ? Voir le lien direct :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3644342&postcount=6

Après avoir eu LimeWire gratuit et l'avoir essayé longtemps, la version payante Pro me donne entière satisfaction et notamment sur la vitesse (voir en pièce jointe). Je te laisse une explication du site de LimeWire expliquant la différence entre les 2 versions: 

http://www.limewire.com/french/content/download.shtml


----------



## Anabys (12 Février 2006)

attention je suis pas loin


----------

